# State your position on the 2009 prospects



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The annual edition, let's take a look at the past two years first:

2007
2008

And on to 2009:

*Future Stud* :dpepper:

*I really like these guys* :rock:

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:

*Future Bust* :mad2:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*

*Future Stud* :dpepper:

Griffin
Rubio


*I really like these guys* :rock:

Tyreke Evans
Johnny Flynn
Brandon Jennings
Earl Clark
Eric Maynor


*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:

Ty Lawson
Hasheem Thabeet
Jrue Holiday
James Harden
Stephen Curry


*I don't like these guys* :sigh:

Jordan Hill
DeJuan Blair



*Future Bust* :mad2:


Austin Daye


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*

And on to 2009:

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Hasheem Thabeet
Blake Griffin

*I really like these guys* 
Johnny Flynn
Tyreke Evans
Stephen Curry
Jack McClinton


*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Ty Lawson
Eric Maynor
DeJuan Blair
Gerald Henderson
Ricky Rubio


*I don't like these guys* :sigh:

Jordan Hill

*Future Bust* :mad2:[/QUOTE]
Austin Daye
BJ Mullens
James Harden


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Blake Griffin
Demar DeRozan

*I really like these guys* :rock:
Taj Gibson
Eric Maynor
BJ Mullens
Jonny Flynn
Daniel Hackett
Jrue Holiday

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
James Harden
Hasheem Thabeet
Brandon Jennings
Stephon Curry

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Everyone else.

*Future Bust* :mad2:
Ricky Rubio
Jordan Hill


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Blake Griffin

*I really like these guys* :rock:
Earl Clark
Jeff Teague
Hasheem Thabeet
Ricky Rubio
DeMar DeRozen
Jonny Flynn
Tyreke Evans
Jrue Holiday
James Johnson
Brandon Jennings


*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Jordan Hill
James Harden
Gerald Henderson
Eric Maynor
BJ Mullens

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Ty Lawson
Austin Daye
Chase Budinger

*Future Bust* :mad2:
Stephen Curry


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Blake Griffin

*I really like these guys* :rock:
Ty Lawson
Jonny Flynn
Steph Curry
Ty Evans
DeJuan Blair
Terrence Williams


*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Jordan Hill
James Harden
Ricky Rubio
BJ Mullens
DeMar Derozan
Gerald Henderson
Brandon Jennings

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Jrue Holiday
James Johnson
Austin Daye

*Future Bust* :mad2:
Hasheem Thabeet
Earl Clark


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Tyreke Evans

*I really like these guys* :rock:
Earl Clark
Ricky Rubio
Stephen Curry
Eric Maynor
Ty Lawson
Sam Young
James Johnson
Wayne Ellington
Terrence Williams

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Blake Griffin
Jordan Hill
Demar DeRozan
Gerald Henderson
Jeff Teague
Chase Budinger
Tyler Hansbrough
Jonny Flynn
Jrue Holiday
Danny Green

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Hasheem Thabeet
Brandon Jennings
DeJuan Blair
James Harden

*Future Bust* :mad2:
BJ Mullens

This is a draft that's deeper later in the first round (looking at the usual mocks anyways).


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
None.

That's really all I have to say.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*

And on to 2009:

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Blake Griffin (maybe)

*I really like these guys* :rock:
Hasheem Thabeet
Jonny Flynn
Brandon Jennings
Eric Maynor
James Harden
Stephen Curry
Dejuan Blair
Ricky Rubio
Sam Young
Greivis Vazquez
Nick Calathes
Gani Lawal
Older Aminu


*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Tyreke Evans
Demar Derozan
Jeff Teague
Jrue Holiday
Ty Lawson
Terrence Williams


*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Chase Budinger (i just don't like the guy)
Tyler Hansborough
James Johnson (his attitude really sucks, i even heard complaints from the draft combines, what is that?!)
Dajuan Summers
Austin Daye (the guy continues to shine in skill drills, and become lackluster in team play)


*Future Bust* :mad2:
BJ Mullens
Jordan Hill (in regards to how high he gets picked)


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Ricky Rubio
Tyreke Evans
Blake Griffin


*I really like these guys* :rock:
Stephen Curry
Johnny Flynn
Jrue Holiday
Earl Clark
Jeff Teague
Chase Budinger
Tyler Hansbrough
Nick Calathes
Daniel Hackett


*I'm neutral on these guys*
:whistling:
Hasheem Thabeet
James Harden
Wayne Ellington
Dejuan Blair
Gani Lawal
Sam Young
Gerald Henderson
Taj Gibson
Darren Collison (will be a pleasant surprise)


*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Jordan Hill (if he goes in the teens he'll be a steal though)
Eric Maynor
BJ Mullens
Demar Derozen (will be absolutely terrible if he doesn't develop that jumper)
Brandon Jennings (I'm a fan, but he has a better chance of being a bust than a star)
Terrence Williams
James Johnson


*Future Bust* :mad2:
Patrick Mills
Ty Lawson
Austin Daye[/QUOTE]


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*

title of the thread should be changed to 2009.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*

Future Stud
Blake Griffin

I really like these guys
Johnny Flynn
Stephen Curry
Tywon Lawson
Toney Douglas
Chase Budinger
Earl Clark
Tyler Hansbrough


I'm neutral on these guys
Hasheem Thabeet
Eric Maynor
DeJuan Blair
Gerald Henderson
Ricky Rubio
Wayne Ellington
Derozan
Jennings
Teague

I don't like these guys
James Harden
BJ Mullens
Tyreke Evans

Future Bust 

Austin Daye
Josh Heytvelt


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*

*Future Stud* :dpepper: Blake Griffin, Ricky Rubio (Statistically I doubt he exceeds 15/8-type numbers, but he'll be the total package), 

*I really like these guys* :rock: Jrue Holiday, Demar DeRozan, Johnny Flynn, Gerald Henderson, Brandon Jennings, Terrence Williams, Toney Douglas, Jeff Teague, Rodrigue Beaubois

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling: James Harden, Stephen Curry, DeJuan Blair (would've been really like until the knee concerns), Ty Evans, Ty Lawson, James Johnson, Austin Daye, Earl Clark, Eric Maynor, Darren Collison, Victor Claver, Derrick Brown, Damion James

*I don't like these guys* :sigh: Hasheem Thabeet (At least offensively. He still needs to be stronger, but he'll be a fine defensive Center. I wouldn't want to take him top 5, though), Tyler Hansbrough, Chase Budinger, Marcus Thornton, Wayne Ellington

*Future Bust* :mad2:

Jordan Hill (It could really go either way. As of right now he's not very skilled, but if he works at it, he'll be a very good player. I think he'll turn into Chris Wilcox), Sam Young, BJ Mullens (Same deal with Hill, although he needs much more work)


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

C'mon HB, future bust- Josh Heytvelt?! Dude is gonna get picked in the 2nd round most likely..


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Potential All Star Player - Griffin

Other Players that will make the All Star Game - No one

End Result - One of the worst drafts of all time.

I see a bunch of future backups. I would be surprised to see more then eight of the players from this draft ever playing as a regular starter.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's get some more projections and opinions.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Griffin and Harden are my guys. Potential all-stars. 

I like Curry as a future 6th man of the year type player. 

Rubio and Thabeet have a lot of potential, but I see them being starting caliber players and not stars. 

The rest of these guys could turn into something, but I don't have much to say about them.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Blake Griffin
Brandon Jennings
Jonny Flynn

*I really like these guys* :rock:
Hasheem Thabeet
James Harden
Ty Lawson
Earl Clark
Stephen Curry
Demar DeRozan
Terrence Williams
Chase Budinger
Eric Maynor
Gerald Henderson

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Ricky Rubio
Tyreke Evans
Jordan Hill
Wayne Ellington
Jeff Teague
DeJuan Blair
Tyler Hansbrough
Darren Collison
James Johnson
Sam Young

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
BJ Mullens
DaJuan Summers

*Future Bust* :mad2:
Austin Daye
Patrick Mills


Looks like a lot of people agree on Daye...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Terrence Williams sleeper extraordinnaire


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

Future Stud 

Ricky Rubio
Blake Griffin
Demar DeRozan


I really like these guys 

Stephen Curry
Jonny Flynn
Tyreke Evans
Hasheem Thabeet
Patrick Mills
Tyrese Rice

I'm neutral on these guys

James Harden
Dejuan Blair
Gerald Henderson
Brandon Jennings
Jrue Holliday

I don't like these guys 

BJ Mullens

Future Bust 

Austin Daye
Tyler Hansborough


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Terrence Williams sleeper extraordinnaire


I thought you weren't high on him ?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Future Studs
Ricky Rubio
Blake Griffin
Brandon Jennings
Tyreke Evans
Hasheem Thabeet

I really like these guys
Jonny Flynn
Wayne Ellington
Gerald Henderson
Jrue Holiday
BJ Mullens
Marcus Thornton

I'm neutral on these guys
Steph Curry
Ty Lawson
Earl Clark
Jordan Hill
Tyler Hansbrough

I don't like these guys
James Harden (though I'd really like him on a team like OKC)
Dejuan Blair
Jeff Teague
Nick Calathes

Future Bust
Daye, unless he puts on some damn weight
Dejuan Blair
Demar Derozan (horrible 3 point shooter, only measured out at 6 foot 6 and a half, only ran a 3.3.1 3/4 court sprint which is not quick whatsoever, he's weak, he's got average basketball IQ, doesn't shoot well off the dribble, can't really create his own shot, and is a relatively weak FT shooter) 

I was very, very tempted to put Harden in the future bust category. However, I think it's relative to where he is selected. The team he gets drafted to, and the number he gets drafted at. He needs to get in a little better shape (10.1% body fat), and he's got to improve his handles so he can quit turning the ball over so much (3.4 TOs per game). Not to mention he has a poor midrange game IMO.


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

Future Stud

Blake Griffin
Tyreke Evans

I really like these guys

Stephen Curry
Terrence Williams

I'm neutral on these guys

Ricky Rubio
Jrue Holiday
Gerard Henderson

I don't like these guys

DeMar DeRonzen
BJ Mullens

Future Bust

DeJuan Blair
Chase Budinger


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I haven't followed this draft as much as last years, but I still have an opinion on a few.

Chase Budinger will be a big steal if he isn't in the lottery. He will be a great role player, I think he will be at least a fantastic scorer, and could be a good defender and rebounder for his position. I think he may well become like a Ben Gordon with a size advantage instead of disadvantage.

I would defend Hansbrough in the top 5. It seems like Morrison and Reddick made being a great college player a handicap. He has fine athleticism, if not above average, good skills, and the thing I love most are his intangibles. His energy, toughness, and will to win are off the charts, and I think he could become the NBAs version of Ray Lewis. Maybe not on the field level, but as a leader who can will his team to win. He may not be the biggest star in the draft (though his work ethic may change that) but I think his affect on the team could be greater than any other player.

I don't really like Thabeet. He'll just be like Marcus Camby IMO. good weakside defender, thats about it.

Brandon Jennings worries me. He could be amazing, or he could be back in Italy in 4 years. I think he could fall pretty far just like his cousin, and in the end will make at least one GM look stupid.

Rubio needs to do a bit of maturing, but I am of the opinion that he will be great.

I think Jordan Hill is overrated. Its really just because there's no other big men in the draft. Same with Thabeet.

DeJuan Blair will put the knee concerns behind him and become a starting PF and consistently be a top 5 rebounder. If he was a bit taller and had no injury concerns, he would be the #2 big man in the draft.

The draft is not top heavy at all, but there will be a TON of good role players that come from the draft. Terrence Williams and Duke Henderson are at the top, especially if Duke can get better at shooting. Every team that doesn't have Shane Battier or Bruce Bowen is looking for a defensive ace who can hit open threes, if you can do both you will be an amazing commodity.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
demar derozan
tyreke evans
ricky rubio
blake griffin

*I really like these guys* :rock:
earl clark
sam young
james johnson<-- not really like, but like his court vision

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
thabeet
jennings
flynn
ellington<--could be a decent role player

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
james harden <--nba sixth man type player. think ben gordon, jason terry type impact, craftier game, less athletic
stephen curry <--one of the greatest 3pt shooters of his era with old school kind of play. think mark price or steve nash without the fancy passing skills.
note this is relative to the hype these guys have.. they may end up having better careers than some of the guys i'm neutral with but i'm not liking them at their projected positions
*Future Bust* :mad2:
bj mullen
henderson
jordan hill


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*



Seanzie said:


> *Future Stud* :dpepper:
> Tyreke Evans
> 
> *I really like these guys* :rock:
> ...


Just bumping this thread now that we're post-draft and a few games into the season.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I didn't like Teague coming into the draft, but once my team selected him I gave him a chance. Boy was I wrong about that kid.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*



fjkdsi said:


> *Future Stud* :dpepper:
> Blake Griffin
> 
> *I really like these guys* :rock:
> ...



Well so far my list looks pretty good but its very early as some of these guys will break out(acne, very young players here)


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Vuchato said:


> I haven't followed this draft as much as last years, but I still have an opinion on a few.
> 
> Chase Budinger will be a big steal if he isn't in the lottery. He will be a great role player, I think he will be at least a fantastic scorer, and could be a good defender and rebounder for his position. I think he may well become like a Ben Gordon with a size advantage instead of disadvantage.
> 
> ...


Budinger, Hansbrough, and Blair all looking quite good so far. Hills numbers look good so far, but he is on the knicks. Thabeet has struggled. Jennings was on the amazing side. 

A couple weeks into the season and my predictions are looking pretty solid.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think I have the best prediction in this thread so far. Maybe I whiffed on Jennings (but if you really dig, you can probably find me saying how I liked him the most out of anyone).


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

GregOden said:


> Future Studs
> Ricky Rubio
> Blake Griffin
> Brandon Jennings
> ...


I certainly misspoke on Teague, and it's still way too early to say either way on Thabeet, Griffin, and Rubio, but I hit pretty well on most guys.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: State your position on the 2007 prospects*



fjkdsi said:


> *Future Stud* :dpepper:
> Blake Griffin
> 
> *I really like these guys* :rock:
> ...


Well the jury is still out on Griffin and Rubio but I think Lawson, Evans and especially Blair were good calls and Curry pretty good, Flynn and T. Williams have been sort of disappointing in big minutes but I think that has to do with their supporting casts too
I hadnt seen too much of Brandon Jennings before the draft so I was neutral on him... 
Jordan Hill, BJ Mullens and Gerald Henderson look like they will never do much and James Harden has been terrific for the Thunder
Jrue Holiday entered the draft a year early IMO and I think that will hurt his development, James Johnson and Austin Daye also havent done anything special
I think Im spot on with my future busts Thabeet and Clark both barelly get on the court and its not like teenagers who have huge potential, they are still young but on the older end of this draft class but yet still cant make any sort of an impact in the league


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Good call on the busts. I was baffled at Thabeet's praise last year as well. He was a great shot blocker, but it seemed pretty obvious that his offensive game wasn't going to translate well at the next level.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> Good call on the busts. I was baffled at Thabeet's praise last year as well. He was a great shot blocker, but it seemed pretty obvious that his offensive game wasn't going to translate well at the next level.


The season is just seven weeks old, there is no reason to draw career long conclusions based on that. Plus, Thabeet has actually shown something in recent games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thabeet is not going to be a bust and neither will Earl Clark. Clark can't get minutes because he's playing behind Hill and Amare and Phoenix drafted him to help down the road. He isn't going to get enough minutes over their established guys.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HKF said:


> Thabeet is not going to be a bust and neither will Earl Clark. Clark can't get minutes because he's playing behind Hill and Amare and Phoenix drafted him to help down the road. He isn't going to get enough minutes over their established guys.


Clark was mediocre at Louisville last year. If guys are that good, they find a way to get minutes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> Thabeet is not going to be a bust and neither will Earl Clark. Clark can't get minutes because he's playing behind Hill and Amare and Phoenix drafted him to help down the road. He isn't going to get enough minutes over their established guys.


Yep. Don't forget about Dudley and Amundson. 2 high energy players that bring defense and intangibles. Especially, Dudley, who's become more of a threat now that's he's scoring. 3rd most indispensable player on this team right now. It' the deepest bench the Suns have had in this era. Wish it were 2-3 yrs sooner. 

In the limited minutes Clark has played, he's shown ability. I do wish they'd tinker with putting Amare at C, and give Lopez' minutes to Clark at PF. Lopez is a freaking foul machine.




coolpohle said:


> Clark was mediocre at Louisville last year. If guys are that good, they find a way to get minutes.



Ok. Now, that's just bull**** right here.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> Yep. Don't forget about Dudley and Amundson. 2 high energy players that bring defense and intangibles. Especially, Dudley, who's become more of a threat now that's he's scoring. 3rd most indispensable player on this team right now. It' the deepest bench the Suns have had in this era. Wish it were 2-3 yrs sooner.
> 
> In the limited minutes Clark has played, he's shown ability. I do wish they'd tinker with putting Amare at C, and give Lopez' minutes to Clark at PF. Lopez is a freaking foul machine.
> 
> ...


Just because the team that drafted him didn't see it doesn't mean it's not true. He was the 3rd best player on that team, and I remember when they played UConn in that ultra hyped game and he shot 2-16 with three TOs. I loved it. Come on, the guy turned the ball over all the time, shot 32% from deep, and shot 49% from 2 - a terrible line for a 6-9 guy. He's just not that good.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Thabeet won't ever be an offensive factor, but once he learns how to play without fouling that much, and with some other improvements here and there he should lead the league in blocked shots by far. I think he will average over 4 BPG (or maybe even 5) in a few years.

Overall I think he will be better than guys like Tyson Chandler (who was a #2 as well)


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Looking back, I have no idea why I put Terrence Williams so low...even before the draft I loved the guy! Is it too late to put him as a "future all star?"  Really inconsistent though.


----------

